# 50% off at Michaels, lot of good it'll do you...



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the coupon. Couldn't get the print button to work but a little creative copy and pasting managed to get the job done for me.

Stinkerbell

PS I'm with you about the coupon vs sale price thing. NOT a great marketing tool to frustrate your customer having items marked on sale starting on day 1 and lasting the whole season.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Thanks for the coupon. Couldn't get the print button to work but a little creative copy and pasting managed to get the job done for me.
> 
> Stinkerbell
> 
> PS I'm with you about the coupon vs sale price thing. NOT a great marketing tool to frustrate your customer having items marked on sale starting on day 1 and lasting the whole season.


Oh, sorry - thats a PDF made of a webpage - the "print button" is just an image in the PDF. Just open it in adobe reader then print from adobe... its not a real button (well, not anymore anyway).


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the coupon! I will definitely use this for all non-Halloween merchandise.

The key to buying Halloween stuff at Michaels is to make your purchases there the first two weeks they put out stuff (usually the last week or two of August). That way you can use your 40% or 50% off coupons.


----------



## vfxpro17 (Aug 27, 2010)

I usually use the coupons to buy glue sticks, green moss, and anything that will be a nice addition to my props. you don't save a ton of money since most of the stuff isn't expensive in the first place.


----------

